# My no-CO2 rimless 15 gallon aquascape



## justinc (Apr 2, 2018)

Long time lurker, thought I'd share my scape! I've been in the hobby for about a year and a half now and I'm obsessed...

This is my second tank, I set it up as a gift for my grandpa in May 2017. It is at his apartment so I only see this tank about once or twice a week currently, I found it did really well with this hands off approach. Planning a high tech tank soon, once I find some good equipment!


















specs: 15 gallon, no co2, fluval c3 filter

light: daylight LED bulb on a desklamp for 6 hours a day

substrate: aquasoil, gravel, sand

hardscape: spiderwood branches and lava rock

plants: narrow leaf java fern, anubias nana petite, monte carlo, hydrocotyle trippartia, crypt wendtii, blyxa japonica, water lettuce, fissidens moss

stocking: cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, neon tetra, glow light danio

maintenance/dosing: scrape glass, trim moss, 50% water change, recently dosing a dry macro and micro mix

More process/details in this imgur album!










Hope you guys enjoy!


----------

